# Eat Cappings???



## OldScout (Jul 2, 2004)

Borrowed an extractor and harvested 6 deep frames of honey and got a little over 2 gallons worth of honey. I also borrowed an uncapping knife. As I was uncapping the frames, my family came pouring out of the house into the garage where I had set up and started eating the cappings (and watching the process). My 13 year old son grabbed all of the partially drained cappings swimming in honey and put it into a jar. Now, both kids journey past the kitchen more often and eat forkfulls of cappings out of the jar. While this has been a wonderful first experience for my family, I just wanted to know if there was anything wrong with eating the cappings?? (They generally spit out the wax after chewing for a while) (Actually, it seemed to be a pretty good way to use everything without having to go the solar route. I'm not really interested in harvesting the wax yet.)


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

You can eat the wax too if you like, but it has no nutritive value except it acts as roughage. It does not digest at all. It's like eating comb honey but with less honey.


----------



## Beemaninsa (Jun 9, 2004)

If I am not mistaken, cappings also tend to have a higher concentration of pollens etc. which is a good thing.


----------

